# Lost dog Heber Mtn area



## FULLHOUSE

I was hunting elk around Heber mountain and Saturday morning my thirteen year old hunting buddy wandered from camp and never returned. In all his years he always stayed close to our camps. I searched the rest of the day Saturday and all of Sunday to not find him. Had to break up camp Sunday night an come home it broke my heart to leave him. Going back out tomorrow Tuesday to search again. He's been out alone 3 nights now I am worried because of his age.If any of you are hunting or frequenting that area please keep an eye out for him. Wow what a terrible thing to experience. Hope he's ok. From the three way intersection at the top we were camped about 1 to 3 miles towards the Current Creek side. Thanks for any help?


----------



## martymcfly73

Good luck. Hope you find him.


----------



## twinkielk15

I lost two beagles in the mountains when I was younger and had them turn up on the other side of the range in a town about twenty miles away. There's always hope. I'll keep you both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Bret

I hope he turns up happy hungry and well.


----------



## FULLHOUSE

We went back up Tuesday hiked around and looked all day with no luck finding him. I still feel he is alive just maybe not stayed near roads where people would see him. Or maybe people have seen him and just drove by. I wonder if he is finding any kind of something to eat since it's been 5 days since we last fed him. There is plenty of water in the area thankfully. Starting to lose hope in ever seeing him again.


----------



## twinkielk15

FULLHOUSE said:


> We went back up Tuesday hiked around and looked all day with no luck finding him. I still feel he is alive just maybe not stayed near roads where people would see him. Or maybe people have seen him and just drove by. I wonder if he is finding any kind of something to eat since it's been 5 days since we last fed him. There is plenty of water in the area thankfully. Starting to lose hope in ever seeing him again.


I'm so sorry. It's so terribly difficult to not have closure. I hope you find something. Do you have him microchipped and/or tagged?


----------



## Bret

That is terrible. I hope someone has picked him up and will take him to town where you can find him and be reunited.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

Don't give up hope Full. We had some sitters watch our dogs when we were on vacation years back. They let our Brittany out and lost her while we were gone. Nobody called us and even let us know until she had been missing for 7 days. It was also the middle of January and very cold. All of our friends and family were out looking for her. Once we did find out we were upset to say the least. We caught the first flight back from Mexico and once we landed had a voice mail that she had been found. It was down to single digits just about every night she was gone and got no higher than 25 in the day.

Dogs are amazingly resilient creatures.


----------



## FULLHOUSE

Thanks for all the positive feedback from you all it gives me some hope. Twinkielk no he has not been chipped however we have contacted every shelter in the state and left our info thinking that no matter where other campers came from they might take him to the shelter in their home town. We are on ksl,craigs list and a lost pet facebook page that some nice lady from Spanish Fork keeps bumping us to the top. We left signs where he wandered off with our phone #. We contacted Heber ranger district and fish and game since they drive through there occasionally. I think we covered all bases we could think of we just hope he goes to a road and stays there. Muleskinner thanks for the encouraging words glad you got your dog back at least we have been lucky with the weather this week up there thats a plus. The elk hunters should start to show up again this weekend to hunt I guess there still is hope.


----------



## twinkielk15

Sounds like you've thought of pretty much everything. We'll keep hoping for the best.


----------



## FULLHOUSE

We got a call from a cattle rancher that said he saw our dog and fed him a sandwich. He told us exactly where he saw it laying off a trail about 5 feet so we ran up to search but could not find him again he had moved on. He has moved quite a ways from where we lost him he is now in the West Fork Duchesne drainage. I hope he finds the road and follows it toward Hanna and Tabiona. Maybe deer hunters will spot him this deer hunt weekend. It was encouraging that he was still alive on day 10 of being lost. I wish the rancher would have picked him up and brought him down he would be home right now.


----------



## WIFE OF A WONDERFUL MAN

*Calling all Hunters for the big hunt this weekend*

My husband is an avid hunter. Hunting is his life. We lost his bird hunting buddy while camping in the Heber Mountain area 2 weeks ago. He is an orange and white Britney Spaniel, 13 years old. But the worst part is that he had some dental work done and lost his hearing. We have been searching for him alot. We got a call from some cattle ranchers that seen him following their cattle trail. They tried to get him to follow them, but they did not know that he couldn't hear them. He was spotted in the canyon of the west fork of the Duchesne river drainage area. We think he is moving downhill toward Hanna and Tabiona. If you are one of the hunters that will be in this area, PLEASE watch for him. He is old and weak and might require carrying. We are offering a reward for any news. Good or not so good. We just want to bring him home. We have posted fliers in the area with his picture. We have met so many wonderful people through this experience and know that there are a lot of animal lovers out there. THANK YOU IN ADVANCE FOR YOUR SUPPORT...YOU WILL NEVER KNOW HOW MUCH THIS MEANS TO US.


----------



## 300MAG

PM sent


----------



## moabxjeeper

It may be helpful to post a picture of him up so people know exactly what to look for. I, for one, am really rusty with dog breeds, so it would be helpful for people like me.

If you're unsure how to do this, e-mail me a picture of the dog at [email protected] and I will post it here for you.

Good luck getting your dog back! I hope someone spots him.


----------



## Rspeters

I'm guessing it's the same dog as in this thread... http://utahwildlife.net/forum/17-hu...r-mtn-area.html#/forumsite/20520/topics/96649


----------



## WasatchOutdoors

I think it's the same one as listed here:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=4768951038311&set=o.186932574752264&type=1&theater

I'm hoping they find him.


----------



## WIFE OF A WONDERFUL MAN

*picture of my dog*

these pictures are my dog. I have them posted all over facebook. I couldn't figure out how to put the picture on here...sorry


----------



## riverpack

I'll be passing through that way today, a couple of times tomorrow and again on Sunday. What's the dogs name? I know he can't hear but it still might help. Pm me your number or post it here and if we see him I can let you know. I'll take my dogs harness and long line with me just in case.


----------



## avidhntr3

Saw the signs out hunting last week. I didn't see him at all but was looking out just in case. I hope you are successful in your search.


----------



## jeff788

That is encouraging news. I'm hoping for the best. Keep us updated.


----------



## Huge29

_I will merge these two threads since your husband has already initiated an identical thread so as to not confuse folks. _


----------



## 30-06-hunter

I keep checking this thread in hopes of reading that you found him, our dogs are like children to us and we feel your pain. With the general deer hunt starting tomorrow it can be a blessing and a curse, more eyes that might see him but also more vehicles he may not hear if he is on a road. I pray he comes home safe very soon.


----------



## WIFE OF A WONDERFUL MAN

*Our miracle dog is home at last*

Just letting everyone know that someone found our Brittany (Jackson) last night. He had been out there for 14 days and came home very skinny and extremely hungry. He is doing good. We are so grateful for all of those who read our flyers. That is truly how we got him back. Someone seen Jack and another truck seen them and told about the flyer. We are truly all a team in this world. ;-)


----------



## Bears Butt

I love this happy ending!


----------



## Dunkem

Great news!!


----------



## DallanC

Well done, happy ending. Good looking dog too.


-DallanC


----------



## twinkielk15

Unbelievable! I'm very happy for you both!


----------



## FULLHOUSE

Thanks all of you. Still in a state of shock I had given up hope. He is so skinny from lack of food he is going to the vet tomorrow for a checkup. In the mean time it's thanksgiving dinner all he wants. All I can say is WOW:shock:


----------



## Packfish

That's great !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FSHCHSR

Good news glad he is back home


----------



## RandomElk16

Yay!!


----------



## Livntahunt

AWESOME TO HEAR!! He is one touggh pup to be out there that long after being dependent on you! his hope was probably knowing that you were still looking for him! congrats on getting him back!


----------

